# How to solve no sound problem in Mozilla Firefox 59.0.2



## BSDAppentic3 (May 12, 2018)

Disclaimer: I'm not responsible of the damages that this how-to could produce in your OS. Take this like a side option, not the first.
First: I had troubles with the sound in Mozilla Firefox 59.0.2
Note that this it's the latest version.
Why this happens? I don't have idea, but, I found a solution for this issue.
The first thing that you must know, it's that you have already instaled the latest version of Firefox.
To know that, do: 

```
$ firefox --version
Mozilla Firefox 59.0.2
```
Right, I have the latest. Now, MY solution:
Uninstall audio/pulseaudio. It IS a drastic solution, so I repeat: do it by your own risk.
To do it, simple type (using sudo): 
	
	



```
pkg delete pulseaudio
```
That's all.
Now, in MY case, I recovered the audio. If you want to reinstall it, go ahead.


----------



## fernandel (May 26, 2018)

I am using audio/sndio with www/waterfox and with www/iridium without problems.


----------

